
Self-Censorship on Facebook (2013) [pdf] - ktta
https://research.fb.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/self-censorship-on-facebook.pdf
======
ktta
I've linked the PDF being hosted by Facebook since they can handle any amount
of traffic. In case you aren't comfortable visiting anything *.fb.com or have
a redirect to localhost set-up, another link is this:

[http://www.aaai.org/ocs/index.php/ICWSM/ICWSM13/paper/viewFi...](http://www.aaai.org/ocs/index.php/ICWSM/ICWSM13/paper/viewFile/6093/6350)

